# LGD strange milk substance?



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I was scratching my dogs belly today and noticed one of her teats looked a little funny so I squeezed it and a yellow, watery substance came out. I checked her other teats and they all have that same substance.
She came into heat a few months ago and the neighbor dog was over, but It's been awhile ago (not exactly sure how long, atleast 2 months) so I assumed she isn't pregnant.
She had puppies about a year and a half ago.
Any ideas on what this is?


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

It looked milky coming out of one teat, she hasn't swelled up though like she's getting milk in.
Maybe she is pregnant?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

if she is you will find out with puppies


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, well I guess we will!
I'm just curious if there's anything else that could cause that. 
And are there any other signs you can watch for to know they're bred other than the milk?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not very dog knowlegeable, but if there was an unneutered boy that had access to her, she could very well be bred.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Well the reason why I think she might not be is because that same male dog was over the time before when she was in heat and she was never bred.
He could have just not got to her last time and did this time though.
He was a black and white Spaniel, so he was a little short to be trying to breed her.
But If she is bred I do hope it was him and not some other dog that snuck over here!
They sure would be some cute puppies!
We will be getting her spayed after she has the litter though, we tried telling the neighbors to either neuter their dogs or keep them home because we don't need puppies and their dogs are coming on our property and we're sick of it. But they don't seem to be getting the message.
My dad has threatened to send the neighbor dogs to "sheltering pines" but they don't seem to care.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's a photo of Sascha and the suspected culprit.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aww she's cute! I would say she is preggers or maybe having a false pregnancy where she produces milk but has no puppies. Just an idea. Two of our dogs have had false pregnancies before. Pups from those two ^ would sure be cute though!!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, thank you!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Dogs gestate for 60 days so if you know when her heat was you can go from there. They are usually only "extremely fertile" during the middle (3 days or so) of the entire heat.

Push gently into her sides flat handed.... you should get an idea just by feel if she is 6 weeks or more along...


----------

